# modding PSU cables



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I want to make some new power cables for my M12 PSU
I can get the molex connectors no prob but I am at a loss because I can not find a store that sells the internal pins for the PCI-E plugs, they seem to be the same type of pin used in the main and AUX power.
The molex ones are round but these are square.

All the connections that plug into the PSU use this square pin

any idea's

Ohhh I'm in Australia so if any Aussies know of a place that would save me having to import the darn things that would maybe 5c each :grin:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Try jaycar or farnell


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

jaycar were no help, i'll see if I can track down farnell

Dick Smith were also no help

Thanks Kodi

Edit: Farnell look promising, I'll give them a ring tomorro


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Are these what you want
http://stores.ebay.com.au/modncomputers_W0QQfrsrcZ1QQfsubZ15QQtZkm


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I might get a few of those but it is basically the pins that go inside the plug I am really chasing.

the square version of these

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/50-X-MOLEX-P...51064QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I may be wrong but don't the round ones fit inside the square ones as well?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure on that,
The actual pin itself looks smaller and from investigating my power connection on my old 7900GT the actual pins are square as well and smaller than the molex male.

so it might be a case of trying to fit a square peg in a round hole :laugh:

If I do find some I'll buy a 100 of the darn things.
I know the molex ones ( male and female ) are easy to come by.

My main aim is to make a single PCI-E cable ( so i don't have to hide the extra )

Make a short SATA power cable with 2 connections

Make a molex with just a floppy and a single molex for my DVD rom and floppy drive.

shorten my 8 pin Aux power

and make a long molex for my fans with custom lengths between connections so it is easy to route


----------

